# Send to Kindle/Transfer mobi to kindle



## ClayPot (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

There have been several posts with free ebooks for download. The problem for kindle readers is that that are not the kind that are automatically synced to the kindle, which is a big hassle for some us. I recently discovered the Send to Kindle app which allows you to link the app to your account. To transfer a file, you can just drop it into the app, adjust the name as necessary, and sync. It will even upload it to Amazon cloud drive for you. This app has been mentioned in some other threads, but I thought this might be useful information to those of you who may not read the entries farther down in a thread.


----------



## Angela A (Jun 25, 2014)

At first I was bummed because the downloads did not work then I saw the light (so to speak) 
[emoji1]


----------



## Edward (Jun 25, 2014)

It's just as easy to plug your Kindle into your desktop and drag and drop from there.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like you need an ebook manager like Calibre (calibre - E-book management). It allows you to manage ebooks and send them to your Kindle. You can also send .pdf files to the Kindle from Calibre.

Hope that helps.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 25, 2014)

MichaelNZ said:


> Sounds like you need an ebook manager like Calibre (calibre - E-book management). It allows you to manage ebooks and send them to your Kindle. You can also send .pdf files to the Kindle from Calibre.



Sure, but Edward's method is even easier.  I save pdfs, mobis, and txt files directly as if the Kindle were a USB flash drive. 

To be sure, if you want your free books to be archived and synced in Kindle's cloud, I think "Send to Kindle" app looks helpful for that.

I don't use Kindle's cloud for synching--preferring to manage my books manually from my computer, which is backed up locally. In that case, simply copying from the computer to a plugged-in Kindle works just fine--I just have to make sure the books are saved in the "documents" folder on my 2nd Gen Kindle (I don't know if the newer ones have a different file structure).


----------



## Nebrexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Every Kindle has its own e-mail address, which you can find at:

*www.amazon.com > Shop by Department > Kindle E-Readers & Books > Manage Your Content and Devices > Your Devices*​

If you send an e-mail to that address with your e-book in MOBI format as an attachment, with no subject or body, Amazon will convert the book to Kindle format and sync it to your Kindle, AND (the most important part) back it up on their server for you as a "Personal Document". Here's a help page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_pdoc_main_short_us?nodeId=200767340


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2014)

Nebrexan said:


> If you send an e-mail to that address with your e-book in MOBI format as an attachment, with no subject or body, Amazon will convert the book to Kindle format and sync it to your Kindle, AND (the most important part) back it up on their server for you as a "Personal Document". Here's a help page:



Unless you have Prime, they charge for that service. Your time may be worth the cost. 

Also remember that Amazon, like Google, does not respect your privacy.


----------



## Nebrexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Edward said:


> Nebrexan said:
> 
> 
> > If you send an e-mail to that address with your e-book in MOBI format as an attachment, with no subject or body, Amazon will convert the book to Kindle format and sync it to your Kindle, AND (the most important part) back it up on their server for you as a "Personal Document". Here's a help page:
> ...



Edward - I don't have Prime and have been using this process for the past few years at no cost. Would you mind posting the Web page with this policy? I may have to change my habits if this is the case.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 26, 2014)

Nebrexan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Nebrexan said:
> ...



I haven't been charged either. I think what Edward is referring to is you are charged if you download personal documents using Amazon's cellular service. If your Kindle doesn't have 3G support, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2014)

Nebrexan said:


> Edward - I don't have Prime and have been using this process for the past few years at no cost. Would you mind posting the Web page with this policy? I may have to change my habits if this is the case.



---------
Kindle Personal Documents Service Fees 

Note: Kindle Personal Documents Service doesn't charge fees for delivery of personal documents to Kindle devices over Wi-Fi or to Kindle reading applications. 
• Kindle device users living in the United States: Kindle Personal Documents Service fee via Whispernet is $.15 per megabyte domestic and $.99 per megabyte international. 
• Kindle device users living outside the United States: Kindle Personal Documents Service fee via Whispernet is $.99 per megabyte. 
• Aggregation of fees for Kindle Personal Documents Service: If you send multiple documents for conversion, consecutive orders that cost less than $5.00 may be combined into one transaction and appear as a single charge. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo...e=UTF8&nodeId=200767340&qid=1403828914&sr=1-2

-------------
Tips & Warnings

You can attach a maximum of 25 documents to send to your Kindle in one email.

You can also send the document to "[email protected]" for a fee.
How to Send Word Docs to Kindle | eHow

--------------

Want to Send a Document to Your Kindle? 15 Cents, Please


By CHRIS WALTERS	
May 20, 2009 6:55 pm	

When Amazon first introduced its Kindle e-book device over a year ago, it waived its 10-cent fee for letting you e-mail your own text and PDF documents to Amazon so that they could be wirelessly sent to the Kindle. Blame it on the economy, or on the fact that more people are taking advantage of the service, but that perk came to an end on May 4 — and what’s more, the fee has increased to 15 cents a megabyte, rounded up, the equivalent of sending a text message.

Kindle


Fortunately, Amazon’s service is optional. You can avoid the fee altogether if you convert your documents yourself and upload them to your Kindle via the oft-neglected U.S.B. cable that came with the device
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com...se/comment-page-1/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

---------------
I haven't found the 'free for Prime' bit that I referred to. So Prime uses, proceed at your own risk.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, that is what I was talking about. Whispernet is Amazon's 3G service. As long as you use Wi-Fi for the download it is free. There is no charge for uploading to the cloud.


----------

